# My grade horse



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

First pic is when I bought him in june 
And the second pic is late august early September I can't remember XD
Let me know what you think he is suitable for and maybe some breed guesses? He's an auction buy. He will be 3 early next year.


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Sorry let me know what you think of his conformation I didn't put that in my first post!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

quarter horse. 

He is butt high, ewe necked and a bit light on bone. He looks very much like a young horse in an awkward phase. I bet if you post pictures of him in a year you would hardly recognize him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

quarter horse. still growing. I agree, in a year he will look different. He could be used for trail, cutting , reining it will depend on his natural aptitude . How tall he gets and how fast or quick he is, barrels maybe .


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, he stands nice and straight in back, that's a good sign  Juding by the thickness of his cannon bones compared to his height, he's going to be sturdy built. 
Comparing the first picture to the second, his withers will level out to his hindquarters. They might be a little lower, but that's normal for a stock breed, which is what he looks like. Most likely quarter horse.

I definitely think he'll be good on trails. His legs and hooves are sturdy for rocks and such. I don't want to assume too much, but he looks sure-footed (then again, I know a mare who has legs like that and she's a clumsy as a giraffe with elephant feet). 
You might also try reining, roping or other stock horse events  

Overall, I think he's best for practical riding. You maybe could try a trail or pleasure class with him (western), but judges like a lower headset and he seems to be on the higher end.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Same horse in this thread? http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/ok-my-last-post-didnt-work-298121/


----------



## Undante (May 25, 2013)

Yes that's the same thread


----------

